# Might be selling my 1996 LT



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What is a fair price to ask for my heavily used 1996 Craftsman 19HP B&S Twin LT? It is the 3-blade 46" model - I have the optional 3-bin bagger assembly and I did a complete engine rebuild last year. It runs & starts like a CHAMPION --- plenty of power. The negative: busted hood clips, paint fade/general wear, torn plastic grass chute ejector etc. 

The positive: new battery, deck & drive belts, new tires, always changed oil, air filters, grease zerks, etc. runs very well etc. 

It is a fair looking but great performing tractor. Simply the very best I have owned in terms of build quality and reliability. I realize it is a 1996 model and has plenty of hours on it --- but I wanted to see what I might be worth. 

Fair price to ask if I am selling it? 

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin_
> 
> *What is a fair price to ask for my heavily used 1996 Craftsman 19HP B&S Twin LT?*


IMHO

I don't think your going to get out of it what it might be worth to you. Maybe $500 tops. It's been used hard and cosmetically has seen better days. You'd be better off pulling the deck off and using as a PTV (personal transportation vehicle) on your property. A good vehicle to pull the garden trailer perhaps. Or, if you plant a garden, a vehicle to pull a cultivator.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

I just bought a 94 craftsman Lawn Tractor with an excellent running 18-HP Briggs Twin in it for $125.00. I just took the deck off of it today because some idiot butchered it up welding the spindles to the deck with angle iron and old bolts. I didn`t want the deck anyway. I am now going to change the gearing so it will go at least 20MPH.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, cool -- Johnbron, Can you give me some pointers on the conversion process? What gearing/how much/procedures? I might just convert this big daddy and use it to ramble around the property! Would be pretty cool --- HAHAHA

Thanks.
Andy


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Andy, I have never tried it yet but I have read and heard that all it takes is to change the pully on the crankshaft to a larger size or the rear to a smaller size, Or if possible swap the pulleys. so it will be a new experience for me but I have no doubt I can do it. I am sure there are folks on the board here that can give us both some pointers and shortcuts to the procedure. If not it will be a fun trial & error session.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *IMHO
> 
> I don't think your going to get out of it what it might be worth to you. Maybe $500 tops. It's been used hard and cosmetically has seen better days. You'd be better off pulling the deck off and using as a PTV (personal transportation vehicle) on your property. A good vehicle to pull the garden trailer perhaps. Or, if you plant a garden, a vehicle to pull a cultivator. *


Well, that is about what it is worth to me. I didn't expect for it to be worth a lot of $$$ but I guess I just need to figure out what I want to use it for. It is basically taking up space at this point, but I hate to lose it (as a working engine driven machine/vehicle) just for the heck of it. --- I was thinking about selling it cheap to a neighbor that could really use it and doesnt have the $ to go out and buy anything new. Well, thanks for the comments - appreciate your candor.

Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I was just at Sears at lunch. They have a LT1000 on clearance for $750. Kinda small for my liking, but what a good price.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin_
> 
> *Well, that is about what it is worth to me. I didn't expect for it to be worth a lot of $$$ but I guess I just need to figure out what I want to use it for. It is basically taking up space at this point, but I hate to lose it (as a working engine driven machine/vehicle) just for the heck of it. --- I was thinking about selling it cheap to a neighbor that could really use it and doesnt have the $ to go out and buy anything new. Well, thanks for the comments - appreciate your candor.*


Personally, if I was in your position, I'd keep it. Can't tell you how many times I wished I had a second small tractor to haul the trailer or hook the cultivator up to. I hate taking off the mower deck or snowblower when it's in season.

But giving it to your neighbor at a great price is a noble cause also, and for that I applaud you. :clap: ..like they say "what goes around, comes around".


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Wow, cool -- Johnbron, Can you give me some pointers on the conversion process? What gearing/how much/procedures? I might just convert this big daddy and use it to ramble around the property! Would be pretty cool --- HAHAHA
> 
> Thanks.
> Andy *


Well I thought I would check things out in between rains and see what I needs ta do to make a go fast mower. I thought I would get lucky and just flip the pully shaft upside down and use the bigger mower pulley but the hole tapers down smaller on the mower end so I will have to make a pulley or see if I can buy one that will work. (Heres a pic of LT hanging & waiting to be skinned & gutted).  

The Cub I am redoing is behind it under cover.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Just sold my 1995 LT for $300 w/o bagger. Sound like your on track with the $500. 

I just got a steal on the other tractor also.


----------

